# Counterfit Camera Accessories



## Admin US West (Jun 22, 2011)

In addition to counterfit flash memory cards, there are lots of counterfit batteries floating around. I'd be reluctant to buy a Canon battery unless it is from a authorized Canon Dealer.

The Digital Picture has a article about this.

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Photography-Tips/Counterfeit-Camera-Accessories-Warning.aspx


----------



## canonwhore (Jun 22, 2011)

It would be interesting to see a comparison of real canon products vs. fakes and be able to spot the differences. But obviously go to a authorized seller.


----------



## willhuff.net (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I have a counterfeit battery for my 50D because it was only $10 off ebay. I've had it for about 8 months and it will make it through about 7 hours of shooting.


----------



## ronderick (Jun 23, 2011)

While I personally don't like using third-party batteries, at least I have to say these manufacturers are true to their business: they let you know that it's not the real thing, and let you decide whether the price (much lower than the Canon ones) is worth the risks. 

Now, counterfeiting is an entirely different story...


----------



## bycostello (Jun 23, 2011)

I'd not risk it... i'd not want to fry my camera for the say of a few dollars...


----------

